# Stihl 038AV Super - Price is right?



## shivsey (Nov 7, 2011)

Completly new to chain saws and I was wondering what I should look/test for when going to check this one out. He's asking $250obo and I was wondering if thats a good deal for a Stihl 038. 
Here are some pics : 
View attachment 206183

View attachment 206184

View attachment 206185

View attachment 206186

View attachment 206187


Cheers.


----------



## Mill_wannabe (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to AS! Unless you are desperate for a saw, or if that $250 means nothing to you, I'd suggest you look around here and get up to speed first. Your questions are common and those wiser than I have already answered them. Pulling the muffler and checking the piston for scoring is a good idea if you can.

038's are well regarded. Any saw like that I've bought I've had to put $100 or so into it in fuel lines, etc. So budget accordingly.

You might tell us what your intended use is so we could better understand if this is the right saw for you.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard -
Also check the main chainsaw forum.


----------

